# Технологии и коммуникации > Софт. Железо > Железо >  Lenovo представила финансовые результаты за 2-ой квартал 2017/2018 финансового года

## Labs

• Выручка компании составила $11,8 млрд, увеличившись на 5% по сравнению с аналогичным периодом предыдущего года и на 18% по сравнению с предыдущим кварталом.
• Доход компании до уплаты налогов вырос по сравнению с предыдущим кварталом на $104 млн и составил $35 млн.
• Ситуация на рынке остается непростой, но компания Lenovo уверенно реализует свою трехуровневую стратегию и идет к поставленным целям.
• Lenovo завершила процедуру создания совместного предприятия с Fujitsu.
• Базовая прибыль на акцию — 1,26 центов США, или 9,85 гонконгских центов.

Lenovo Group (HKSE: 992) (ADR: LNVGY) представила результаты за 2-ой квартал финансового года, завершившийся 30 сентября 2017 года. По его итогам выручка компании составила $11,8 млрд, что на 5% выше по сравнению с аналогичным периодом предыдущего года и на 18% выше по сравнению с первым кварталом текущего финансового года. Квартальный рост выручки зафиксирован в трех основных подразделениях компании – по производству продуктов для ЦОД, мобильных устройств, а также персональных компьютеров и интеллектуальных устройств. Это подтверждает верность реализуемой компанией трехуровневой стратегии, которая обеспечивает постепенное улучшение показателей по всем направлениям работы Lenovo. Доход компании до уплаты налогов вырос на $108 млн, что представляет собой значительное улучшение по сравнению с отрицательным показателем в предыдущем квартале.

В 1-ом квартале 2017/2018 Lenovo представила самую широкую линейку продуктов для ЦОД за всю историю своего существования. Кроме того, компания продолжила формирование и развитие новой модели дистрибуции, а также добилась роста выручки за пределами Китая – прежде всего, в странах Европы и Северной Америки. В подразделении по производству мобильных устройств ситуация также была благоприятной. Этому способствовали хорошие продажи смартфонов Moto на ключевых рынках сбыта – объем выручки увеличился по сравнению с прошлым годом, а наиболее значительный рост продаж зафиксирован в странах Западной Европы, Северной и Латинской Америки. Подразделение показывает значительный и стабильный рост выручки уже третий квартал подряд. 

Подразделение по производству ПК и умных устройств вновь получило прибыль во всех регионах сбыта. Компания заняла рекордно высокую долю рынка ПК и умных устройств в странах Европы, Ближнего Востока и Африки – 21,3%. Другими значимыми событиями стали запуск нового продукта Star Wars: Jedi Challenges, созданного совместно с компанией Disney на базе технологий дополненной реальности, и празднование 25-летнего юбилея легендарного ноутбука ThinkPad. 
Кроме того, сегодня Lenovo завершила процедуру согласования условий договора о создании совместного предприятия с компанией Fujitsu. Производители объединят свои ресурсы для достижения общей цели: широкие возможности Fujitsu в области международного сбыта, клиентской поддержки и производства с глобальным присутствием и деятельностью компании Lenovo на мировом рынке. 

Компания Lenovo продолжает искать все новые возможности для обеспечения быстрого роста и развития на ключевых для нее рынках сбыта. Вновь созданное совместное предприятие призвано усилить лидерские позиции Lenovo на мировом рынке ПК, а также обеспечить дальнейший рост прибыли. 

Ян Юаньцин, генеральный директор и председатель совета директоров компании Lenovo: «В прошлом квартале мы продолжили шаги на пути к преобразованию наших бизнес-подразделений и реализации новой трехуровневой стратегии. Мы смогли сохранить лучшие в отрасли показатели рентабельности в подразделении по производству ПК и продемонстрировать рост, превышающий рыночный. Продолжается процесс преобразований в подразделении по производству продуктов для ЦОД: мы усилили отдел продаж, внедрили новые схему и программы дистрибуции, а также постарались повысить конкурентоспособность нашей новой продукции. По-прежнему наблюдаются положительные изменения в подразделении по производству мобильных устройств, на большинстве рынков показатели роста значительно превышают среднерыночные. Эффективная работа и создание прочных основ для дальнейшего роста по-прежнему находятся в числе самых сильных сторон компании Lenovo. Значительные перемены в лучшую сторону в работе компании в Бразилии – яркий тому пример. Мы продолжим вкладывать средства в создание прочных основ и ключевых компетенций для наших новых локомотивов роста, которые призваны обеспечить стабильные показатели объемов продаж в долгосрочной перспективе».

Валовая прибыль компании во втором квартале финансового года составила $1,6 млрд и выросла на 0,3% по сравнению с прошлым годом и на 18,2% по сравнению с первым кварталом. Валовая рентабельность по итогам квартала составила 13,7%, что представляет собой незначительное увеличение по сравнению с предыдущим отчетным периодом. Базовый доход на акцию во втором квартале составил 1,26 американских цента или 9,85 гонконгских центов. Совет директоров компании Lenovo объявил о выплате промежуточных дивидендов в размере 6 гонконгских центов за акцию.

*Обзор по подразделениям*

В *подразделении по производству персональных компьютеров и интеллектуальных устройств* зафиксирован значительный рост квартального объема продаж – на 7% по сравнению с предыдущим годом и на 20% по сравнению с предыдущим кварталом – до $8,4 млрд. Средняя цена продуктов в данной категории выросла по сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года на 6%. Этому способствовал ряд факторов, в том числе большое внимание, которое компания уделяет поиску инновационных решений, наличию в продуктовом ассортименте товаров более высокой ценовой категории, а также уход от активного продвижения товаров в более низком ценовом сегменте. 

Деятельность подразделения по производству персональных компьютеров и интеллектуальных устройств была прибыльной во всех регионах сбыта. Оно сохранило лучшие в отрасли показатели рентабельности на уровне 4,4%. Компания Lenovo оптимизировала свою продуктовую линейку, что отразилось на выборе покупателей и обеспечило улучшение показателей подразделения в отчетном периоде. В течение второго квартала текущего финансового года было отгружено 14,5 млн персональных компьютеров – данный показатель не изменился по сравнению с аналогичным периодом предыдущего года. При этом на рынке в целом наблюдалось небольшое падение. Объем продаж планшетов вырос в годовом исчислении на 8,9%. За второй квартал было отгружено 2,97 мл. единиц продукции. При этом на рынке в целом наблюдалось падение на уровне 9,4%. 

В отчетный период компании Lenovo и Disney представили продукт, созданный на базе технологий дополненной реальности – Star Wars: Jedi Challenges. Устройство получило восторженные отзывы пользователей и поклонников фильма, которые получили уникальную возможность погрузиться в мир, представленный в серии культовых фильмов. Для погружения необходим смартфон, а также комплект Jedi Challenges, в который входит шлем дополненной реальности Lenovo Mirage, контроллер движений в виде светового меча и лазерный маяк для отслеживания местоположения объекта. Кроме того, во втором квартале компания Lenovo праздновала 25-летний юбилей легендарного ноутбука ThinkPad: за все время его существования на рынке было продано 125 млн экземпляров. Ноутбуки этой серии и сегодня пользуются успехом у покупателей, одна из самых популярных моделей – ThinkPad X1 Carbon. 

В *подразделении по производству продуктов для ЦОД*, которое включает в себя серверы, системы хранения данных, программное обеспечение и услуги, наблюдался устойчивый рост выручки в годовом исчислении как в странах Северной Европы, так и в странах Европы, Ближнего Востока и Африки. В странах Северной Америки, в частности, был зафиксирован рост выручки на 10%, чему способствовали инвестиции во внедрение оптимизированной модели дистрибуции, новая продуктовая линейка, проведенные тренинги для специалистов отделов продаж, а также новые партнерства. Все это вот уже второй квартал подряд задает тон в процессе преобразований в подразделении по производству продуктов для ЦОД. 

Показатели подразделения в Китае выросли на 7% по сравнению с предыдущим кварталом. Ситуация в этом регионе на протяжении последних кварталов была непростой, однако компания провела ряд изменений, благодаря которым удалось развернуть ситуацию и добиться успеха в сегменте гипермасштабируемых решений, больших данных и частных облачных решений. Среди упомянутых преобразований – новое руководство и расширение отделов дистрибуции. Число глобальных клиентов компании увеличилось по сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года на целых 18%, а объем зарезервированного сервисного обслуживания вырос за год на 100%, что закладывает неплохую основу на будущее. Значительно вырос во втором квартале и объем продаж решений в области программно-определяемой инфраструктуры. Кроме того, росту показателей подразделения по производству продуктов для ЦОД способствовали и недавние успехи компании в области высокопроизводительных вычислений, а также успешная реализация проектов с партнерами – крупнейшими компаниями и университетами. 

В *подразделении по производству мобильных устройств*, которое включает в себя производство смартфонов под брендами Moto и Lenovo, наблюдался небольшой по сравнению с прошлым годом и значительный по сравнению с первым кварталом (на 19 рост объема продаж. Этому способствовал успех смартфонов Moto, а также общий последовательный рост в течение трех последних кварталов. В отчетный период наблюдался значительный по сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года рост спроса на смартфоны серий Moto G и Moto E. Помимо этого, объем продаж смартфонов серии Moto Z увеличился на 18% по сравнению с предыдущим кварталом. Коэффициент сопутствующих продаж – модулей Moto Mods – вырос до 37%, что представляет рост на 30% по сравнению с предыдущим кварталом. 

Число реализованных компанией смартфонов выросло на 10% по сравнению с прошлым годом и на 37% по сравнению с предыдущим кварталом и составило 15,3 млн единиц продукции. Этому способствовал значительный рост объема продаж в странах Западной Европы, Латинской и Северной Америки – на 71%, 69% и 67% соответственно. В странах Латинской Америки компания заняла рекордную долю рынка в 17,7%, которая увеличилась по сравнению с аналогичным периодом прошлого года на 6,5%. 

Lenovo продолжила реализацию своей стратегии, направленной на защиту лидирующей позиции компании на рынке в странах Латинской Америки, и увеличила свою рыночную долю и показатели рентабельности. Компания продолжила активную деятельность на рынках развитых стран Западной Европы и Северной Америки, где увеличила свою рыночную долю на 1,7% в годовом исчислении. Lenovo продемонстрировала устойчивый рост на ключевых для нее рынках развивающихся стран. В Индии, например, рост составил 14% по сравнению с прошлым годом и 83% по сравнению с предыдущим кварталом.

----------

